# Any good new business ideas?



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

smalpierre said:


> There's a very important button missing :w00t:


Eliminates the gag reflex?


----------



## Acres (Feb 12, 2011)

This might not be a business idea per say, but a business modification..

Honestly I still I have no idea why they can't email us our receipts by this point, ALL receipts. I mean a 1inchx2inch gas receipt is great .. I get redbox receipts emailed to me, I would like Itemized receipts emailed to me, make this happen:clap:.. In fact next time I go into home-depot/lowes I'm going to ask for a manager and ask them why they can't email me itemized receipts probably tommorrow. I'll let you know what they say..


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

*Hot Dogs*

It is very strange that there are thousands of restaurants that claim they make good hot dogs, but almost every place that claims to make famous hot dogs makes garbage. I can't eat more than one hot dog at most places even when I am starving. There is only one place that makes the best hot dogs in the world, the owner is a woman, I personally know her personally, she is a multi-millionaire (from her hot dogs and hamburgs), went to Italy with my mother, and cooks only hot dogs, hamburgs, and french fries. It is not uncommon for people to walk into the restaurant every few minuts and order 10, 20, 30 or even 60 hot dogs at one time. This place is called the White Hut in West Springfield Massachusetts. Every person I take into the White Hut, for their first time, loves the hot dogs, and they return almost daily, or every time they can, even people who are not hod dog lovers frequent this place more than their own norm.

What makes the White Hut hot dog special is almost every hot dog in the world has serious problems; either the buns are too cold, the hot dogs are too cold, they are too wet, too spicy, too fat, or too crunchy. I don't know what brand the White Hut is using at this time, but they used to be thin like a baseball frank and the brand was Tobin or Toby (can't remember), but what makes the White hut hot dogs ver special and tasty is not only because they are grilled vs. cooked in water, or steamed, the buns are also grilled to a toasty brown on both the inside and the outside. 

At the large DIY, stores like Home Depot, most of them sell Kosher hot dogs. They are too spicy, too crunchy, too fat, and every person I ever travel with tells me they won't eat the crap. I buy a hot dog at a DIY center once about every 10 years. If they had White Hut hod hogs I would go to the DIY centers every day just to get two (maybe 3) hot dogs and maybe two times every day. I often ask them why they sell the horrible hot dogs, the vendor always speaks with a heavy accent, and they tell me everyone loves their hot dogs. I find this to be an unbelievable way to do business. I went to Fry's Electronics a few years ago, the Boy Scouts were selling small barbecued ball park franks, and people we're eating two and three of them.

I can't get the picture out of my mind when I went to the Statue of Liberty and the man selling hot dogs had a wad of cash about 12 inches thick in his hand.

There is a lot of money to be made for a person who can make a good hot dog that has a hot double-toasted bun that matches. Don't laugh because the chain restaurants Carl's Junior and Hot Dog On A Stick started by selling hot dogs from a push cart.


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

pcplumber said:


> It is very strange that there are thousands of restaurants that claim they make good hot dogs, but almost every place that claims to make famous hot dogs makes garbage. I can't eat more than one hot dog at most places even when I am starving. There is only one place that makes the best hot dogs in the world, the owner is a woman, I personally know her personally, she is a multi-millionaire (from her hot dogs and hamburgs), went to Italy with my mother, and cooks only hot dogs, hamburgs, and french fries. It is not uncommon for people to walk into the restaurant every few minuts and order 10, 20, 30 or even 60 hot dogs at one time. This place is called the White Hut in West Springfield Massachusetts. Every person I take into the White Hut, for their first time, loves the hot dogs, and they return almost daily, or every time they can, even people who are not hod dog lovers frequent this place more than their own norm.
> 
> What makes the White Hut hot dog special is almost every hot dog in the world has serious problems; either the buns are too cold, the hot dogs are too cold, they are too wet, too spicy, too fat, or too crunchy. I don't know what brand the White Hut is using at this time, but they used to be thin like a baseball frank and the brand was Tobin or Toby (can't remember), but what makes the White hut hot dogs ver special and tasty is not only because they are grilled vs. cooked in water, or steamed, the buns are also grilled to a toasty brown on both the inside and the outside.
> 
> ...


im sorry where is this goin??? Are you hungry or are you saying that your thinking of opening a white hut at home depot?:confused1:


----------



## frinkbc (Feb 3, 2011)

start a real pizza shop, i say real meaning not chain related, price yours to sell for around the same price as the chains charge.
my uncle got into it 2 yrs ago and is doing very very well and it costs pennies per slice to make after paying your food vendors and all the bills you will have a profit and depending on how good it is a nice profit.


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

Find the right product and starting an ecommerce website. I think if you made enough trips overseas the product would come to you. It would be something that can be obtained for pennies on the dollar. Then set up a site, advertise, set up drop ship from your connection overseas and watch the money roll in.


----------



## y.painting (Nov 12, 2009)

Acres said:


> This might not be a business idea per say, but a business modification..
> 
> Honestly I still I have no idea why they can't email us our receipts by this point, ALL receipts. I mean a 1inchx2inch gas receipt is great .. I get redbox receipts emailed to me, I would like Itemized receipts emailed to me, make this happen:clap:.. In fact next time I go into home-depot/lowes I'm going to ask for a manager and ask them why they can't email me itemized receipts probably tommorrow. I'll let you know what they say..


http://www.shoeboxed.com/ has stepped up to try to solve your pain.

You send in all of your receipts, they scan them, verify and itemize, and email you back


----------



## Acres (Feb 12, 2011)

> You send in all of your receipts, they scan them, verify and itemize, and email you back


There getting there, but that still means I have to have a friggen plastic bag stuffed between my seat cushions of my truck, and one in my home office, not to mention after I leave a restraunt drunk, to put the receipt somewhere I can remember. 

I asked Homedepot people why they can't email me my receipt, there reply we don't have the technology .. Yeah Email, It's really new..Just Another reason why shopping online is better.


----------

